# Assign. #20 Flowers



## Nikon Fan (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry it's a day late, was out of town for Labor Day w/o internet access...sorry for the lame topic as well...just couldn't think of anything better, but this one should be easy, so let's see lots of shots posted folks  Remember new pics if you can, and feel free to post pics after even though a new assignment will be posted next monday. Post as many shots as you'd like and get out there and shoot


----------



## doenoe (Sep 5, 2005)

well, here is one of mine. Isnt as bright as i wanted it to be, but what the heck. Its still a flower


----------



## dalebe (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's a couple from me.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## gravespinner (Sep 7, 2005)

I have two:

One







and Many


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 7, 2005)

Not sure if these really apply to the theme, (Even though I probably have enough flower photos to drive people crazy), but these are my newest additions as I was borrowing a lens and a macro flash, (Talk about fun), these were the only 'flowers' nearby, and seeing as there probably wont' be a 'weeds and thistles' thread. Why not here 

Enjoy

These can all be viewed larger at http://www.flickr.com/photos/britstaddon/sets/901433/ , I haven't gotten my hands on the RAW yet (Actually, borrowed EVERYTHING. I should have simply moved my card to that persons camera. Next time)
















(I also don't have a fast lens, so borrowing this one was a treat. Shallow DOF.. my fave)


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 7, 2005)

Here are some from me....


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 8, 2005)

Not many more flowers outside to be found, so I treated myself to two bunches of flowers (my favourite, whose name I still don't know... duh!, and roses, which I can fortunately tell from other flowers ) ... and then I experimented with them this way and that...


----------



## puzzle (Sep 8, 2005)

These aren't so new, but I don't have the ones I took most recently on my computer yet. They're a bit more exotic than the ones I have in my garden as well  











Hope you like...


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2005)

Not to discourage everyone from posting here, but please try and post new shots...that is the point of assignments-to get out and shoot new photography, and try things you haven't tried before.  If  you have old ones that fit the theme, most likely there is a thread already started in the main themes forum...if not, you can start one!  I am positive there is one for plants/flowers though!  

Thank you! 

Here is the themes thread for flowers:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3429&highlight=flowers


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2005)

Snapped this one about 5 minutes ago....






Still waiting for her to open up and show us her beauty!


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice Kara.....can't wait to see her in all her glory.....






If anyone can guess what kind of flowers those are they get a cookie   !


----------



## DIRT (Sep 8, 2005)

Too easy.


----------



## gravespinner (Sep 9, 2005)

EVPohovich said:
			
		

> If anyone can guess what kind of flowers those are they get a cookie   !



The wife says they look like a type of freesia. I would share the cookie with her.


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 9, 2005)

Google for Freesia

I had to look that up   , but no not freesia.  You can have a cookie mini for trying though


----------



## doenoe (Sep 9, 2005)

its a cucumber plant, isnt it


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 9, 2005)

Nope. Cukes have larger blossoms, but you are getting warmer.

another cookie mini.....


----------



## puzzle (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm trying again - these were taken on Sunday morning in my garden. It was sunny and not a breath of wind, and not all of the flowers have finished for the summer.


1. Chocolate _cosmos_






2. Lavender






3. Heather






4. Geranium






There are some beautiful flowers in this thread - aside from my dog, I probably take more flowers than anything else because the ones in my garden keep changing through the year and it's so easy to nip out the back door and take a few. Hope you like them :blushing:


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome shots everyone!  I love 'withered' and puzzle, you got some awesome detail in the first one! Nice job!


----------



## Happysucks (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## SlySniper (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, this is my favorite beacuse 90% of my photos are flowers!

Heres a few:



Baby






Squid







Burning Hot Pink





Volcano





What time is it?





Sun






Hope you all like those.

I have more and will post them at a later time.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 20, 2005)

Heres a new one I just took a shoot of!

Saw


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoot! Almost permenantly boring a 100mm macro! I decided not to bore people with flower shots in a seperate thread so I will put them in here isntead. . Alot of these I photoshopped to 'look different'. If that makes sense.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, here's a really good looking flower.






Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## lsasseville (Oct 5, 2005)

From the Mutart... (the second one is my personal favorite)


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are some new ones:










http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7977/dsc001680to.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full

Enjoy!:thumbup: :hug::


----------



## omeletteman (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't really compete with all the great flowers in this thread, but here it goes:


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 8, 2005)

to *omeletteman:  *Thats really good actually.  I really like it alot!


----------



## NYY (Oct 31, 2005)

i know im late but why not


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

